# Probably illegal to post but way to cool to not to....



## l2edneck (Sep 18, 2007)

i got this from another place obviously.....Pls dont delete this is way frikkin rad....

http://fullsizebronco.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25748

:jawdrop:


----------



## KMB (Sep 19, 2007)

l2edneck said:


> i got this from another place obviously.....Pls dont delete this is way frikkin rad....
> 
> http://fullsizebronco.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25748
> 
> :jawdrop:



I'm impressed. Very cool. If I can remember, I'm gonna follow that thread. I admit I was a little skeptical on the whole deal being legit, but then I read the article (scanned from the magazine) and saw how it could be legit. Since I happen to be a Ford truck owner, it's even more interesting to me.    

Kevin


----------



## Ed*L (Sep 21, 2007)

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: 

Unreal!!!! That guy is one hell of a sheet metal fabricator.

Ed


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 21, 2007)

That is completely AWESOME!!

...and with a few home built tools and a 110v welder!!

.


----------



## Pilsnaman (Sep 25, 2007)

That is almost unbelievable, I can't wait to see the finished product!!!


----------



## Happyjack (Oct 23, 2007)

That's amazing!!!


----------



## MikeInParadise (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, :jawdrop: Wow :jawdrop: Did I say WOW? :jawdrop:


----------



## Sprig (Oct 28, 2007)

The dude is obsessed! I've read through the projects posts a while back and am simply astounded, man talk about skill and dedication. I just joined the site to doff my hat ta him, quite worthy & 10/10 on the coolness scale imho!
Its right up there with the mem who's building his chainsaw powered RC dragster, just sick I tells ya, it is makin' me want to learn to weld I think, after I build a forge 

 

Serge


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks l2edneck for posting that. That thread is amazing...I can't wait to see the finished product also.


----------



## Muddy (Feb 16, 2008)

Sprig said:


> The dude is obsessed! I've read through the projects posts a while back and am simply astounded, man talk about skill and dedication. I just joined the site to doff my hat ta him, quite worthy & 10/10 on the coolness scale imho!
> Its right up there with the mem who's building his chainsaw powered RC dragster, just sick I tells ya, it is makin' me want to learn to weld I think, after I build a forge
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Sprig,
I was just reading this post, and yeh, Obsession is a word that comes to mind...
I finally got busy at Christmas time, so I'll post another pic on my thread

That's one cool truck!


----------



## Steve128 (Feb 16, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Thanks l2edneck for posting that. That thread is amazing...I can't wait to see the finished product also.



+1

And the guy said he had to learn welding first. Some people just have hidden talents and flat out put in major efforts I wouldn't think would be possible with limited capital.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Feb 16, 2008)

Had to learn welding first !!!!!!!!!!! Thats crazy....


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 20, 2008)

For someone to have such drive and patience on one particular thing makes me jealous as hell! I have no patience and a splash of ADD. Yeah, no way I could do something like that. Thats an amazing project.


----------



## custom8726 (Apr 7, 2008)

All I can say is wow!!! I just read through 41 pgs and that guy is dedicated to say the least. Great post!!


----------



## huskydave (Apr 8, 2008)

Can you imagine how many hours it took him to get this far!


----------



## Evanrude (Jun 2, 2008)

I just checked out the thread over on fullsizebronco.com and here is an updated picture of the H150 project


----------

